# IMR 4350 in the 7MM-08



## lonewolf5347 (Nov 2, 2008)

I like to here from guys that reload the 7MM-08
I reloaded a few with IMR 3031 and 4831 what I had on hand .I find the IMR3031 with 37.5 can put 3 shots in a quarter at the 100 yard target but I think it can be improved.I was thinking in trying IMR 4350 I am using hornady 139 grain SP bullets
I also reload for the 243 I wonder if the 4350 is a good choice for the 105 grain speer bullet


----------



## jkoch (Nov 2, 2008)

Try 42 Gr. IMR 4895. That's what I load for Rem mod 7. It will shoot dimes at 100 yds.  Good Luck


----------



## onemilmhz (Nov 2, 2008)

This would probably get more responses over in the "Firearms, Black Powder, Reloading and Scopes" forum at the link below.

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## seeemmiss (Nov 2, 2008)

I use the H414 which is the same as W760. i shoot 140gr Accubond and it is dealy accurate. I believe it is 42.0 grains but could be wrong. I like this powder because it meters better than3031 and 4350.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2008)

I've had great sucess using 46.2 grains of IMR4350 and 140 gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips.
I just recently had good results with the 139 gr. Hornady SST using Varget.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 2, 2008)

47.0 grs IMR4350 with the Barnes 120 gr XBT bullet is awesome in mine, 3089 FPS and one ragged hole at 100
yards.  I tried others and this is the best I came up with


----------



## ScottD (Nov 2, 2008)

*Imr 4350*

4350 shot well in my 7-08 

I shot 40.5 g with 150g ballistic tips.

this was in a Remington 788 - unfortunately this load only shot well when loaded hot - and 788's don't like too much pressure.

I settled on 35g IMR4064 using the 150g ballistic tips - not as good a group - but safer in a 788.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 2, 2008)

H-4350 and IMR-4350 are my favorite powders for the 7mm-08! 4350 has given me excellent accuracy in all of my 7mm-08 rifles. 

That said, if you're getting quarter size groups you're doing fine and don't really need to change a thing, unless you're like me and enjoy trying different loads for fun. 

With 4350 and 140 grain bullets, I usually load between 46 and 47.5 grains; however, as always, work up slowly for your rifle. 

Other powders that have worked well in my 7mm-08s are:
A. IMR-4064
B. H-414
C. 760


----------



## lonewolf5347 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like it a little tighter like the 30-06 from the bench at the 100 yard target
I hate to part with the 30-06 but after neck surgery and arthritis in the shoulder the 7MM-08 is going to replace my 30-06
I also just got a 243 that i shot over the weekend for the first time 5 shots in one hole and the best no recoil.


----------



## Carpathia (Nov 4, 2008)

lonewolf5347 said:


> I like to here from guys that reload the 7MM-08
> I reloaded a few with IMR 3031 and 4831 what I had on hand .I find the IMR3031 with 37.5 can put 3 shots in a quarter at the 100 yard target but I think it can be improved.I was thinking in trying IMR 4350 I am using hornady 139 grain SP bullets
> I also reload for the 243 I wonder if the 4350 is a good choice for the 105 grain speer bullet



H-4350 is a great powder in the 7mm-08 w/ 139 gr Hornady Spire Points, as is RL-15. RL-15 will usually give more velocity as you run out of room quickly with 4350 in this case.

I've not tried the 105gr bullets in the 243 but w/ 95 to 100 gr bullets, H-4831 and H-4350 work great.






Here's a nice meat buck taken w/ the 7mm-08 w/ 120gr Nosler BT's...


----------

